# Update on how to contact Vistana departments



## maggiesmom

Thank you to DeniseM for allowing me to post this.
maggiesmom 

*Vistana Title Changes:* *titlechanges@mvwc.com* as a safe sender in your address book.

For *Usage Estoppels*, please submit your request to : *mvworlaccountsupport@vacationclub.com.*

For *Right of First Refus**a**l*, please submit your request to : *ROFR.Requests@mvwc.com.*

For *Loan Payoff quotes*, please submit your request to : *portfolioservices@mvwc.com.*

For* Copies of Documents*, such as Deeds or Contracts, please *contact Portfolio Services at 800-743-7654* or email : *portfolioservices@mvwc.com.*

For *Maintenance Fees and Loans* questions and payments, please* contact 800-743-7654 *or email *portfolioservices@mvwc.com.*

For *Usage, Points and Reservations* questions, please c*ontact Owners Services at 407-903-4640* or email :* ownerres@mvwc.com.*


----------



## daviator

Great information. Should this be a sticky?


----------



## SteelerGal

Yes, this should be a sticky.


----------



## maggiesmom

I have no idea how to do a sticky, but if anyone does please do.


----------



## DeniseM

Thank you for the great info! It is stuck!


----------

